# Reise Brandungsrute?



## shimaner (12. Februar 2012)

Moin moin,
Ich fliege im April nach Fuerteventura und habe vor dort ein bisschen zu angeln. Ich bin im Süden an der costa calma. War dort schon jemand und wie sieht es mit angeln aus? Ich dachte es wäre am sinnvollsten mit einer Brandungsrute ordentlich Blei und verschieden Naturködern so weit wie möglich rauszuwerfen und anzusitzen. Was haltet ihr davon? Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Reise-Brandungsrute die ich in meinem Koffer platz habe. Ich habe eine bei Shimano gefunden vermute aber dass der Preis für die einwöchige Verwendung zu hoch ist weil in tirol kann ich mit einer Brandungsrute nicht viel anfangen und ans Meer komme ich nicht so oft. Vom Preis her hätte ich so um die 70€ gedacht. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
Freundliche grüße shimaner


----------



## basslawine (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Reise Brandungsrute?*

Hallo,

ich habe die shakespeare salt travel , und die kann ich fürs Geld empfehlen. wenn du sie noch irgendwo kriegen solltest. Wird zwar in UK noch verkauft, man muß nur wen finden der verschickt.
Die Rute kommt im ersten Moment zwar etwas grob rüber (zumindest gegenüber der Shimano 425 für stationär, die ich auch mal hatte, aber nach Umstieg auf Multirollen hier im forum weitergegeben habe), sollte aber den von Dir beschriebenen Nagel ziemlich auf den Kopf treffen.
Wird dann aber eher leicht überm Budget landen:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Shakespeare-Salt-XT-6-Piece-Travel-Surf-Rod-11ft-6ins-4-8oz-Travel-Tube-/170775305433?pt=UK_SportingGoods_Fishing_FishingRods_EH&hash=item27c3005cd9


Aktuell gesehen  (im Budget) mit versand nach D:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BISON-6-SECTION-13-TRAVEL-BEACH-CASTING-ROD-TUBE-/290588290529?pt=UK_SportingGoods_Fishing_FishingRods_EH&hash=item43a8696de1

die Bison habe ich aber weder in der hand gehabt, noch (positives oder negatives ) von gehört.

Gruss Marco


----------



## villemflusser (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Reise Brandungsrute?*

Hast Du vielleicht eine lange (3,60m oder mehr) Karpfenrute oder eine Heavy-Feeder? Womöglich reicht das für Dich schon. Und wenn Du an einen Küstenabschnit mit Felsküste gehst, musst Du auch nicht so furchtbar weit raus, um an guten Fisch zu kommen, da stehen auch große Fische oft nah an der Brandung.

Ich bin in ähnlicher Situation wie Du, komme auch nur einmal (manchmal mit Glück zweimal) im Jahr an's Meer. Bin lange mit Karpfenrute und mit HeavyFeeder von jeweils 3,60m losgezogen und war trotzdem erforlgreich. Nur an der Nordsee bin ich auf Ecken gestoßen, wo ich an der Wurfweite mehr oder weniger gescheitert bin, während andere mit richtigen Brandungsruten ganz klar im Vorteil waren. Im Übrigen durfte ich auch schon erleben, dass ich mit meiner 3,60m-Karpfenrute weiter geworfen habe, als einige Anglerkollegen neben mir mit Brandungsruten samt Brandungsrollen. Das waren eben Touristen wie ich - und sie hatten (logischerweise) keine Erfahrung mit ihrem Gerät. Ich und meine Karpfenrute waren ein eingespieltes Team und ich habe regelmäßig deutlich weiter geworfen. Nicht falsch verstehen: Natürlich (!) kommt man prinzipiell mit einer ordentlichen Brandungsrute weiter als mit einer Karpfenrute, aber wenn man so eine 4,50m-Rute die ersten Male schwingt ist das schon was eigenes, das klappt nicht unbedingt sofort perfekt.

Ich habe mir dann letztes Jahr aber doch auch eine Brandungsrute (vielleicht sollte ich sie eher "Urlaubsrute" nennen) angeschafft. Damit sie wirklich urlaubstauglich ist, muss sie für mich in einen Koffer passen; ich habe in der eBucht eine gebrauchte "Palida JC-4509" erstanden - für satte 15,50 Euro ;-)) Die ist 4,50m lang, passt aber zusammengesteckt mit 70cm auch in meinen Koffer (und DAS war das für mich entscheidende Kriterium). Was soll ich sagen? Funktioniert, bisher keine Beanstandungen, den einen bisherigen Urlaub hat sie gut überstanden - auch ziemliche Gewaltwürfe, obwohl es wohl ein Billigteil ist.

Bedenke, dass eine Brandungsrute ohne passende Rolle nicht viel bringt! Z.Zt. gibt es z.B. die Spro SALTIX aus der älteren Serie recht billig, weil da neue Modelle rausgekommen sind. (gibt es schon zw. 35 und 40 Euro).

Grüße, 
villemflusser


----------



## basslawine (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Reise Brandungsrute?*



villemflusser schrieb:


> Im Übrigen durfte ich auch schon erleben, dass ich mit meiner 3,60m-Karpfenrute weiter geworfen habe, als einige Anglerkollegen neben mir mit Brandungsruten samt Brandungsrollen. Das waren eben Touristen wie ich - und sie hatten (logischerweise) keine Erfahrung mit ihrem Gerät. Ich und meine Karpfenrute waren ein eingespieltes Team und ich habe regelmäßig deutlich weiter geworfen.
> 
> !!!...
> 
> Ich habe mir dann letztes Jahr aber doch auch eine Brandungsrute (vielleicht sollte ich sie eher "Urlaubsrute" nennen) angeschafft. Damit sie wirklich urlaubstauglich ist, muss sie für mich in einen Koffer passen; ich habe in der eBucht eine gebrauchte "Palida JC-4509" erstanden - für satte 15,50 Euro ;-)) Die ist 4,50m lang, passt aber zusammengesteckt mit 70cm auch in meinen Koffer (und DAS war das für mich entscheidende Kriterium). Was soll ich sagen? Funktioniert, bisher keine Beanstandungen, den einen bisherigen Urlaub hat sie gut überstanden - auch ziemliche Gewaltwürfe, ...



Für ein-zweimal im Urlaub ist der Preis prima, nur könnte es durchaus sein, dass sie für den Einsatzort zu schwach auf der Brust ist, die Urlaubsgegend hat auch stark abfallende Küste und dann ein Conger (gibts die da?) an der Teleskoppeitsche, 
dann wirds mglw.  ein grandioses gewürge mit abschließendem Totalschaden.
Ich kenne die Palida leider nicht, aber wenn ich die Fotos unter :

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/handy-palida-telescope-4-5-m-0-5-m-sea-fishing-rod-/220814506866

richtig deute, ist die meiner Meinung nach zu schlapp fürs Angeln mit grossen Naturködern vor/an/sonstwo der afrikanischen Küste.

Wurfweite ist da wahrscheinlich eh Banane (ausser vielleicht am Badestrand!)

Gruss Marco


----------

